# OT: Bulls Get Our #9th Pick



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Bulls get our #9th pick which was projected to be #7th. Now with that out the way, obviously we won't know if they will keep the pick or get a great impact player at the position, but as of right now do you feel the Curry deal was a steal based on last year's pick and this year's situation? All pro-Curry fans please express non-bias opinions. :biggrin:


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

No use in crying over spilled milk. If you mentally try and reverse what has been done, it kinda messes you up in the head.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

a steal on ther end??? of course, unless eddy curry improves astronomically this year, he's just a good big man who can score in the post but other than that, doesn't impact the game enoug in aother aspects. He's not a good rebounder and his defense is lacking. Once teams start to double team him more next year (should they choose to) we'll continue to see his lack of vision and ability to make the right pass. Bottom line, i just dont think he's that good. Better than Ty Thomas at this point? Sure, but that pick could've been Brandon Roy, the Bulls just didnt need him with the personnel they already had.

The bulls got salary cap relief in getting rid of curry and in TThomas, they got Tyrus THomas as i mentioned, and that could've been reigning rookie of the year in Brandon Roy and now the #9 pick in the most loaded draft since probably 2003. Unless Curry develops into a franchise player, the Bulls have made immeasurably more progress with what they acquired from the knicks than whatever progress the knicks made by taking curry. Will Tyrus THomas and the whoever the bulls pick this year turn out to be superstarS? who knows, but they will be key pieces to a young team poised to return to the playoffs for the next few years.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> a steal on ther end??? of course, unless eddy curry improves astronomically this year, he's just a good big man who can score in the post but other than that, doesn't impact the game enoug in aother aspects. He's not a good rebounder and his defense is lacking. Once teams start to double team him more next year (should they choose to) we'll continue to see his lack of vision and ability to make the right pass. Bottom line, i just dont think he's that good. Better than Ty Thomas at this point? Sure, but that pick could've been Brandon Roy, the Bulls just didnt need him with the personnel they already had.
> 
> The bulls got salary cap relief in getting rid of curry and in TThomas, they got Tyrus THomas as i mentioned, and that could've been reigning rookie of the year in Brandon Roy and now the #9 pick in the most loaded draft since probably 2003. Unless Curry develops into a franchise player, the Bulls have made immeasurably more progress with what they acquired from the knicks than whatever progress the knicks made by taking curry. Will Tyrus THomas and the whoever the bulls pick this year turn out to be superstarS? who knows, but they will be key pieces to a young team poised to return to the playoffs for the next few years.


Very good big men don't dominate and that is close to what Curry does on the offensive end of the floor as of present. Although his game is lacking in other areas, I think that the focus is often overexaggerated because what Curry can do and do pretty damn well is overlooked. With the Mavericks, we've seen how a one-dimensional big man, Dirk Nowitzki, could be built around and be fairly successful with the right coach and role players placed around him. Needless to say, I think we can follow that same formula and surround Curry with the pieces to make this trade meaningful.

Looking back on the trade, the Bulls need the exact same position and things Curry once provided them. Knowing that, how is this trade one sided? You mention that the Bulls did not select Brandon Roy because of the existing personnel they already had but whose to say we would have done so with a pretty solid back-court in place? Knick biased aside, there was no one in that draft that really had me crying on missing out on because we got two fairly good players who very well might have deserved to be in that lottery. I feel Tyrus Thomas is extremely overrated although he has the ability to improve. Still, you can't help but shake the feeling he's nothing more than a Stromile Swift; a player with amazing athleticism but not very much substance beyond that. The Bulls progress anyway can't even be measured through him because it has been the existing players they already have had that contributed to their success this season. Tyrus has been irrelevant and Ben Wallace hardly brought much more than Tyson Chandler once did.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Very good big men don't dominate and that is close to what Curry does on the offensive end of the floor as of present. Although his game is lacking in other areas, I think that the focus is often overexaggerated because what Curry can do and do pretty damn well is overlooked. With the Mavericks, we've seen how a one-dimensional big man, Dirk Nowitzki, could be built around and be fairly successful with the right coach and role players placed around him. Needless to say, I think we can follow that same formula and surround Curry with the pieces to make this trade meaningful.
> 
> Looking back on the trade, the Bulls need the exact same position and things Curry once provided them. Knowing that, how is this trade one sided? You mention that the Bulls did not select Brandon Roy because of the existing personnel they already had but whose to say we would have done so with a pretty solid back-court in place? Knick biased aside, there was no one in that draft that really had me crying on missing out on because we got two fairly good players who very well might have deserved to be in that lottery. I feel Tyrus Thomas is extremely overrated although he has the ability to improve. Still, you can't help but shake the feeling he's nothing more than a Stromile Swift; a player with amazing athleticism but not very much substance beyond that. The Bulls progress anyway can't even be measured through him because it has been the existing players they already have had that contributed to their success this season. Tyrus has been irrelevant and Ben Wallace hardly brought much more than Tyson Chandler once did.


please tell me you are not comparing all nba first team, reigning league MVP Dirk Nowitkzi to Eddy frickan Curry. Very good big men dont dominate?? Nowtizki can take over a game, Duncan can take over a game, very good big men that don't dominate shouldnt be traded for 2 lotto picks and then be given an extension. WE brought in Mardy Collins with a solid back court already didnt we? so it could've been Roy and if not ROy would've been someone else. WE got 2 fairly good players who coudl've been in the lottery??? Are you serious? The last time I was shocked as much as i was when Balkman was taken in the first was when the Red Sox won the world series.....so him deserving to be in the lottery is just hilarious....

THe bulls team has changed completely since they got rid of Curry, you say they need the same thing, i'll agree with you that they need a low post score, but Curry does not provide them with the prescence they need defensively, but getting rid of curry contract helped acquire ben wallace who does provide that. Check the stats, you think the bulls would be the 2nd best defensive reboudning team (best rebounding team overall) with Chandler over Wallace?

Tyru Thomas is no stromile swift, if you watch the game, he's got the heart, grit, and energy that STromile does not have. THe only thing holding Swift back is his mentality, which Tyrus does not share. It doesnt matter what exact impact Tyrus THomas had on the bulls, if the bulls drafted a bust it doesnt mean the knicks made a great deal because NY might've picked someone else for themselves with the pick and that player could've had a huge impact. THe proof is in the pudding, the Bulls went from a .500 team to making it to the 2nd round of the playoffs. The knicks were 33-49 in 2004-2005, they acquired Eddy Curry and fell 10 games below that, 23-59 the year after, and then "rebounded" back to 33-49 last year. I dont wanna hear about injuries, the larry brown debacle etc. Bottom line is since the trade the bulls have taken off and their future looks as bright as it has since the MJ years and the knick fans have become so complacent they'd sign up for a 1st round sweep in the playoffs if they could.

Ohhh and the bulls have out lotto pick in the deepest draft in years.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> please tell me you are not comparing all nba first team, reigning league MVP Dirk Nowitkzi to Eddy frickan Curry. Very good big men dont dominate?? Nowtizki can take over a game,


Yeah, he took over a game alright with a 1st round no show exit.  You were better off just saying Duncan. :biggrin: 



knickstorm said:


> Bottom line is since the trade the bulls have taken off and their future looks as bright as it has since the MJ years and the knick fans have become so complacent they'd sign up for a 1st round sweep in the playoffs if they could.
> 
> Ohhh and the bulls have out lotto pick in the deepest draft in years.


Please don't profile every Knick fan as being complacent and would sign up for a 1st round exit, that's entirely not true....especially on this board that's just a bonafide insult to our intelligence. :thumbdown:


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Yeah, he took over a game alright with a 1st round no show exit.  You were better off just saying Duncan. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't profile every Knick fan as being complacent and would sign up for a 1st round exit, that's entirely not true....especially on this board that's just a bonafide insult to our intelligence. :thumbdown:


by late last season, the majority of knick fans would've taken a quick first round exit. Dirk was a no show in the last game, but put 20+ in all the others. Dirk just had a bad series, it happens to everybody. This year was an anomaly, he has clearly shown he can carry a team, just look at his post season stats last year

Round 1 vs Memphis
Game 1: 31 pts 11 Reb 3 assists
Game 2: 31 pts 4 Reb
Game 3: 36 pts 9 reb 5 assists
Game 4: 27 pts 7 reb 3 assists

Round 2 vs Spurs 
Game 1: 20 pts 14 Reb
Game 2: 21 pts 9 reb (would've been more, but Spurs got blown out)
Game 3: 27 pts 15 REb
Game 4: 28 pts 9 Reb
Game 5: 31 pts 10 Reb
Game 6: 26 pts 21 reb 5 Assists
Game 7: 37 pts 15 boards in a elimination game @ SA

Conf FInals vs Phoenix
Game 1: 25 pts 19 Boards
Game 2: 30 pts 14 Reb 4 assists
Game 3: 28 pts 17 Reb 4 assits
Game 4: 11 pts 7 boards ( first bad game of the playoffs)
Game 5: 50 POINTS!! 12 boards
Game 6: 24 pts 10 boards 3 assists 3 blocks

Finals Vs Heat
Game 1: 16 pts 10 boards
Game 2: 26 pts 16 boards
GAme 3: 30 pts 7 Reb
Game 4: 16 pts 9 Boards
Game 5: 20 pts 8 boards
GAme 6: 29 pts 15 boards

so you got 4 series and what? 3-4 bad games in total maybe?? When Eddy Curry is even remotely close to making the same impact for a few weeks in the season lemme know.....much less the playoffs


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Finally.......*

Someone else gets it. Twink tried to compare Curry's development curve with Dirks in earlier posts. Said he was no better than Eddy in his first few years. LMAO. Curry will not REALLY be targeted by defenses until he starts making the Knicks winners. When that happens and he still succeeds, he'll be dominant on offense. Right now, he is just a very effective low post scorer on a bad team. Teams NEVER really stopped Ewing. Still waiting for Curry's first 40+, 20+ game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> by late last season, the majority of knick fans would've taken a quick first round exit. Dirk was a no show in the last game, but put 20+ in all the others. Dirk just had a bad series, it happens to everybody. This year was an anomaly, he has clearly shown he can carry a team, just look at his post season stats last year


I really couldn't care less about his stats, because I didn't make this thread to be a Dirk vs Curry argument the other poster did. Stats also don't tell the real story, you have to watch the games. He was also suspect in the Miami series. Now let's get back to the original topic, this thread is about the Bulls draft and whether or not Knick fans think we got the better end of the deal so far, so Dirk should be out of this equation. Once again, stop generalizing all Knick fans as being happy about a 1st round exit, which is clearly false interpretation of members of this board, and I'm really sick and tired of hearing it because all the guys here want want to win...not be 1st round knock outs.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Finally.......*



alphaorange said:


> Someone else gets it. Twink tried to compare Curry's development curve with Dirks in earlier posts. Said he was no better than Eddy in his first few years. LMAO. Curry will not REALLY be targeted by defenses until he starts making the Knicks winners. When that happens and he still succeeds, he'll be dominant on offense. Right now, he is just a very effective low post scorer on a bad team. Teams NEVER really stopped Ewing. Still waiting for Curry's first 40+, 20+ game.


True, I don't understand why Dirk's name was mentioned in the first place. I think we should stick with analyzing Curry's game so far and if it has made a positive impact with the Knicks, and analyzing the Bulls draft positioning and talent they have secured since the trade.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

To me no team has won the trade at least not yet anyway .

the bulls would have been a better team with eddy this year rather than tyrus .

the knicks which are currently a losing team probably could have been better served by developing their other talent more extensively .

to me the bulls of 2 years ago had all the time in the world and a very good team that was going to getting better with time. 

now they have a window which pretty much as long as Ben wallace's effectiveness , when they had a guy named tyson chandler who is basically the same player but 24 years old.

if the bulls make some serious noise in the next couple of years and their 2 draft picks have a lot to do with it , it will have paid off , .

the knicks basically are building their team around eddy . so ultimatelt their team fortunes are greatly ties to him and they do well then the trade is a sucess , if not no matter his individual impact it will be a net loss.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> please tell me you are not comparing all nba first team, reigning league MVP Dirk Nowitkzi to Eddy frickan Curry. Very good big men dont dominate?? Nowtizki can take over a game, Duncan can take over a game, very good big men that don't dominate shouldnt be traded for 2 lotto picks and then be given an extension. WE brought in Mardy Collins with a solid back court already didnt we? so it could've been Roy and if not ROy would've been someone else. WE got 2 fairly good players who coudl've been in the lottery??? Are you serious? The last time I was shocked as much as i was when Balkman was taken in the first was when the Red Sox won the world series.....so him deserving to be in the lottery is just hilarious....
> 
> THe bulls team has changed completely since they got rid of Curry, you say they need the same thing, i'll agree with you that they need a low post score, but Curry does not provide them with the prescence they need defensively, but getting rid of curry contract helped acquire ben wallace who does provide that. Check the stats, you think the bulls would be the 2nd best defensive reboudning team (best rebounding team overall) with Chandler over Wallace?
> 
> ...


Yes, I am comparing Eddy Curry to the first round and finals choke artist, can't do anything but play perimeter ball, almost as soft as a pancake, Dirk Nowitzki in the sense that a relatively one-dimensional player can still be the foundation of a team and carry them far into the playoffs. Obviously, at this point and time, Curry is not on the level of a Dirk Nowitzki but I do not believe it is unreasonable for Curry to attain that kind of status in the league. Just to clarify, because people constantly misconstrue statements and run with it, I do not believe Eddy is going to warp into a 7ft white man that can hit fadeaway 3 pointers. What I'm saying is that Curry can become the multiple all-star Dirk is and have the same or greater impact on the floor but just in a different manner. Also, while your kicking and screaming about certain players not being on the level of others, Dirk could not hold Tim Duncan's jock strap.

I also made a typo earlier when I said "very good big men" don't dominate. I meant to say that "good big men" don't dominate which was in response to you dubbing Curry that at his best. Currently, Eddy dominates the offensive end of the floor at only 24. I highly doubt that all he will be is simply your average good player. As for you being shocked about the Balkman selection and using that to validate him not being as capable player as other lottery picks in his draft, you can not blame your lack of knowledge about his abilities on his draft selection. Good players get passed over all the time. You not knowing that is just halarious....

So what if Eddy Curry does not provide the Bulls with a defensive presence. That was never a problem before considering they were still known as a pretty good defensive team with him. Them not having any sort of scoring in the paint is what caused them to get murked by the Pistons. LOL, and while your at it, do yourself the favor and check the stats of Ben Wallace and Tyson Chandler. Chandler averaged 12.4rpg and about 2bpg while Wallace averaged 10.7rpg and 2bpg. Seems to me like the Bulls could have had their pie and eat it too.

Stromile Swift's entire game is based around the aggressiveness he combines with his athleticism because outside of that he has nothing much, just as Thomas. I've gotten a chance to see Thomas play during the playoffs and while I have been wowed by his athletic ability, there was nothing else besides that that impressed me. I know he has pretty good handles, and a solid but unproven jump shot at to 15ft but outside those two skills (which he hasn't shown on a pro level) he ain't got nothing much.

As for the proof is in the pudding nonsense, isn't kind of convenient that several different things that occured in the season that would hinder a team's ability to win, is all irrelevant? I guess Dwayne Wade being injuried on the Heat is irrelevant as well since injuries are irrelevant. You may not want to hear it or choose to ignore the facts but they are relevant and all played a key role in that 2005-2006 debacle. 

The Bulls have our draft pick but whose to say that their player will be any better than our own?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> by late last season, the majority of knick fans would've taken a quick first round exit. Dirk was a no show in the last game, but put 20+ in all the others. Dirk just had a bad series, it happens to everybody. This year was an anomaly, he has clearly shown he can carry a team, just look at his post season stats last year
> 
> Round 1 vs Memphis
> Game 1: 31 pts 11 Reb 3 assists
> ...


Why don't you give us the minutes Dirk played and his shooting percentage because any star can put up those numbers if their just jacking up shots.

By the way, you should pay more attention to Curry because he's put up just as impressive numbers during stints of the season. He put up 21.6ppg, 7.9rpg, 0.6spg, 0.8bpg on 58% shooting in December. In Februrary he put up 20.3ppg, 7.5rpg on 63.9% shooting and in April 21.2ppg, 7.4rpg on 59.7% shooting. Those kind of averages were not made over the stins of just a few game, so I hope you made note of that. If he got into the playoffs, who knows what might happen.

Here are his stats over 81 games:

Game By Game Stats 
Date Opponent Result MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OFF DEF REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
Apr 18 @ CHA W 94-93 38 11-20 0-0 6-11 4 4 8 0 1 0 6 5 28 
Apr 16 vs. NJN L 95-104 16 4-8 0-0 0-2 0 2 2 1 0 0 1 1 8 
Apr 15 @ TOR L 105-107 44 11-17 0-0 8-10 2 6 8 2 1 0 6 0 30 
Apr 13 @ NJN L 86-100 34 8-16 0-0 4-8 1 6 7 0 0 1 2 3 20 
Apr 10 @ CHI L 69-98 22 2-5 0-0 0-0 3 4 7 0 0 0 3 2 4 
Apr 9 vs. DET L 83-91 40 6-11 0-0 12-14 3 2 5 1 0 0 5 3 24 
Apr 7 @ MIL W 118-113 50 17-20 1-1 8-12 4 9 13 1 2 0 4 1 43 
Apr 6 vs. MIN L 94-99 36 6-10 0-0 8-12 1 5 6 3 0 0 9 6 20 
Apr 4 vs. PHI L 90-92 40 3-7 0-0 8-10 3 8 11 0 0 0 7 4 14 
Date Opponent Result MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OFF DEF REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
Mar 31 @ NOK L 94-103 49 13-19 0-0 8-12 4 9 13 1 0 0 4 4 34 
Mar 30 @ DAL L 103-105 29 7-12 0-0 3-5 3 3 6 0 0 2 4 4 17 
Mar 28 vs. CLE W 97-93 37 7-13 0-0 11-14 0 4 4 1 2 0 4 4 25 
Mar 26 vs. ORL L 89-94 39 7-12 0-0 3-4 2 2 4 0 0 0 4 3 17 
Mar 23 @ CLE L 68-90 37 9-16 0-0 9-16 4 5 9 2 1 0 6 3 27 
Mar 22 vs. POR L 86-92 28 4-11 0-0 0-0 1 3 4 1 0 2 4 4 8 
Mar 20 vs. DAL L 77-92 38 9-20 0-0 4-12 6 6 12 0 0 0 2 2 22 
Mar 18 vs. TOR W 92-74 16 2-6 0-0 1-2 0 1 1 1 0 1 2 4 5 
Mar 16 vs. NOK L 90-92 42 8-14 0-0 2-2 1 5 6 0 0 0 3 3 18 
Mar 14 @ TOR L 94-104 41 4-9 0-0 5-11 2 4 6 1 0 0 6 3 13 
Mar 10 @ WAS W 90-89 43 8-18 0-0 3-6 4 5 9 2 0 1 3 4 19 
Mar 6 vs. SEA L 99-100 39 5-9 0-0 5-10 4 4 8 2 1 1 5 2 15 
Mar 3 @ ATL W 104-100 30 3-12 0-0 3-8 2 2 4 2 0 0 2 3 9 
Mar 2 vs. GSW W 106-97 40 7-13 0-0 8-14 0 7 7 1 0 1 5 2 22 
Date Opponent Result MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OFF DEF REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
Feb 28 @ BOS L 94-102 46 5-11 0-0 6-12 1 6 7 2 1 1 4 4 16 
Feb 26 vs. MIA W 99-93 37 9-17 0-0 10-13 5 6 11 1 0 0 3 2 28 
Feb 25 @ NJN L 92-101 36 8-11 0-0 2-3 1 3 4 1 0 1 3 2 18 
Feb 23 vs. MIL W 95-93 38 4-4 0-0 2-3 3 8 11 0 1 2 7 4 10 
Feb 21 @ PHI L 84-104 41 10-12 0-0 2-5 1 6 7 0 2 0 1 0 22 
Feb 20 vs. ORL W 100-94 39 8-9 0-0 4-8 3 3 6 1 3 0 3 5 20 
Feb 14 @ GSW L 101-120 23 6-14 0-0 1-3 7 0 7 1 0 0 3 1 13 
Feb 13 @ LAL W 107-106 30 9-12 0-0 1-4 1 6 7 1 0 0 0 5 19 
Feb 10 @ UTA L 102-104 40 9-15 0-0 9-11 3 5 8 1 0 1 8 1 27 
Feb 6 vs. LAC W 102-90 41 5-12 0-0 13-16 2 6 8 3 0 0 2 3 23 
Feb 3 @ ORL W 94-86 39 10-13 0-0 7-14 2 4 6 1 0 0 2 4 27 
Date Opponent Result MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OFF DEF REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
Jan 31 @ CHA L 87-104 41 6-15 0-0 3-4 2 2 4 1 0 1 4 5 15 
Jan 30 vs. LAL W 99-94 42 9-18 0-0 9-12 4 5 9 1 1 1 7 3 27 
Jan 28 @ MIL L 105-107 28 6-9 0-0 3-5 0 4 4 0 0 0 4 2 15 
Jan 26 vs. MIA W 116-96 0 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Jan 24 vs. PHX L 107-112 32 9-13 0-0 7-10 0 4 4 1 0 0 4 4 25 
Jan 22 @ MIA L 83-101 39 11-18 0-0 4-7 2 1 3 0 0 1 3 3 26 
Jan 20 @ IND W 108-106 27 10-12 0-0 6-7 1 0 1 0 0 0 4 6 26 
Jan 19 vs. NJN L 100-101 41 4-7 0-0 6-13 3 8 11 0 2 0 4 4 14 
Jan 17 @ WAS L 98-99 40 6-12 0-0 6-8 4 4 8 2 1 0 2 4 18 
Jan 15 vs. SAC W 102-97 41 7-11 0-0 10-12 3 7 10 2 0 0 2 3 24 
Jan 12 vs. CHA L 110-126 41 10-16 0-0 7-10 3 4 7 1 0 0 5 4 27 
Jan 10 vs. PHI W 106-99 30 7-11 0-0 6-6 2 8 10 1 0 0 6 5 20 
Jan 5 @ SEA W 111-93 31 9-9 0-0 9-12 3 3 6 2 0 1 3 1 27 
Jan 3 @ POR W 99-81 39 11-17 0-0 5-8 2 8 10 0 1 2 2 1 27 
Jan 2 @ SAC L 100-112 37 7-9 0-0 5-10 3 3 6 0 0 2 5 3 19 
Date Opponent Result MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OFF DEF REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
Dec 31 @ LAC L 80-90 33 5-13 0-0 5-7 2 3 5 1 0 0 0 1 15 
Dec 29 @ PHX L 86-108 35 7-11 0-0 5-8 3 7 10 0 1 2 3 2 19 
Dec 27 vs. DET W 151-145 54 11-15 0-0 11-15 4 3 7 1 0 1 4 0 33 
Dec 23 @ PHI L 77-98 30 3-9 0-0 2-5 1 6 7 1 1 0 2 2 8 
Dec 22 vs. CHI W 103-92 36 9-17 0-0 2-5 4 2 6 0 0 0 3 5 20 
Dec 20 vs. CHA W 111-109 47 11-15 0-0 7-12 6 3 9 1 0 0 3 5 29 
Dec 18 vs. UTA W 97-96 22 4-8 0-0 0-0 1 2 3 0 1 0 4 5 8 
Dec 16 vs. DEN L 100-123 27 6-10 0-0 7-11 1 2 3 0 0 0 4 3 19 
Dec 15 @ IND L 96-112 27 3-6 0-0 4-5 1 2 3 1 1 0 5 3 10 
Dec 13 vs. ATL W 94-82 34 7-13 0-0 6-10 2 7 9 1 0 1 2 2 20 
Dec 11 vs. BOS L 90-97 44 11-22 0-0 8-15 6 6 12 2 0 2 3 4 30 
Dec 9 vs. MIL W 115-107 40 17-24 0-0 2-3 4 5 9 1 2 3 6 4 36 
Dec 6 vs. WAS L 102-113 35 9-17 0-0 4-8 7 4 11 2 2 2 5 3 22 
Dec 4 vs. MEM W 98-90 42 9-13 0-0 8-13 3 12 15 2 0 0 4 6 26 
Dec 2 vs. TOR L 100-103 41 10-18 0-0 7-11 6 6 12 1 2 1 3 4 27 
Dec 1 @ DET L 100-108 31 9-15 0-0 6-12 3 2 5 0 0 1 3 3 24 
Date Opponent Result MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OFF DEF REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
Nov 29 @ CLE W 101-98 37 7-12 0-0 10-15 0 5 5 1 1 0 4 4 24 
Nov 28 @ CHI L 85-102 40 10-15 0-0 4-8 1 7 8 0 0 0 4 1 24 
Nov 25 vs. CHI L 95-106 39 8-16 0-0 4-12 2 4 6 1 0 1 3 5 20 
Nov 24 @ BOS W 101-77 30 8-12 0-0 5-11 3 7 10 1 0 0 3 5 21 
Nov 22 @ MIN L 89-107 30 6-11 0-0 2-2 1 6 7 0 0 0 2 4 14 
Nov 20 vs. HOU L 90-97 21 3-10 0-0 2-4 1 1 2 0 1 0 4 4 8 
Nov 18 vs. BOS L 118-122 21 2-9 0-0 3-4 2 5 7 0 0 0 1 1 7 
Nov 17 @ MIA W 100-76 29 6-8 0-0 1-1 1 4 5 0 0 0 4 3 13 
Nov 15 vs. WAS W 102-82 32 4-6 0-0 5-10 0 6 6 2 0 1 3 2 13 
Nov 13 vs. CLE L 96-102 33 5-9 0-0 3-4 3 4 7 1 0 0 2 3 13 
Nov 11 @ SAS L 92-100 31 5-9 0-0 5-9 3 4 7 0 1 0 5 5 15 
Nov 10 @ HOU L 94-103 22 2-11 0-0 3-4 1 4 5 0 0 0 1 4 7 
Nov 8 @ DEN W 109-107 13 1-2 0-0 2-4 1 1 2 1 0 0 3 5 4 
Nov 6 vs. SAS L 93-105 28 4-9 0-0 5-8 2 9 11 0 0 0 5 3 13 
Nov 4 vs. IND L 95-109 39 10-20 0-0 2-5 1 5 6 0 0 0 1 4 22 
Nov 3 @ ATL L 92-102 39 9-13 0-0 2-5 1 1 2 1 0 0 3 5 20 
Nov 1 @ MEM W 118-117 41 8-13 0-0 1-2 3 11 14 1 1 3 5 6 17 
Date Opponent Result MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OFF DEF REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
Oct 27 @ NJN PRE L 121-138 34 9-14 0-0 1-1 1 8 9 4 0 1 6 6 19 
Oct 24 vs. PHI PRE W 113-102 22 4-4 0-0 2-6 2 0 2 2 1 0 3 5 10 
Oct 21 @ BOS PRE L 89-113 28 5-10 0-0 2-3 0 2 2 0 0 2 5 2 12 
Oct 17 vs. BOS PRE W 116-108 29 7-10 0-0 5-6 1 4 5 0 0 0 2 3 19 
Oct 14 @ PHI PRE W 102-100 26 10-13 0-0 5-8 3 7 10 0 0 0 3 3 25 
Oct 13 vs. NJN PRE W 111-97 21 3-4 0-0 2-4 0 5 5 0 1 0 5 5 8 

Here's a link: http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddy_curry/game_by_game_stats.html


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Yeah, he took over a game alright with a 1st round no show exit.  You were better off just saying Duncan. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't profile every Knick fan as being complacent and would sign up for a 1st round exit, that's entirely not true....especially on this board that's just a bonafide insult to our intelligence. :thumbdown:


I don't think any Knick fan is dense enough to accept mediocrity. The difference just lies in what direction you think the thing is going in. I am on the side that believe we're building an eventual powerhouse. Something about a 6-11 center that can score 20ppg+ on better than 50% shooting at 24 years old and a cast of talented complementary and role players around that same age suggests to me that we'll be much better in the future than in the present. Couple that with the addition of a few more key players and whose to say that this team is one and done caliber.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Finally.......*



alphaorange said:


> Someone else gets it. Twink tried to compare Curry's development curve with Dirks in earlier posts. Said he was no better than Eddy in his first few years. LMAO. Curry will not REALLY be targeted by defenses until he starts making the Knicks winners. When that happens and he still succeeds, he'll be dominant on offense. Right now, he is just a very effective low post scorer on a bad team. Teams NEVER really stopped Ewing. Still waiting for Curry's first 40+, 20+ game.


Isn't it interesting that after all that time that has passed, just "someone" as in one person, has "got" you? Anyway, my question to you is when did teams really start targeting Dirk because it certainly was not in his growing years. The Mavericks were an established offensive team that could burn you in a multiple of fashions, Dirk just happened to be the top scorer and the youngest. Anyway, I'll respect Kitty's wishes and return back to just the Bulls and Curry.

Like DaGrinch mentioned, you can not figure out who got the better of the deal until a few years from now when we can see how far the young players have grown.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I didn't say the Bulls got the better deal now.*

It depended on where they picked. Swapping 9 for 23 is not horrible but it depends on the player. Basically we got Curry and the 23rd for the 3rd and 9th plus crap. I never said Curry was not a good player. He is just not the guy I would choose to build around.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Why don't you give us the minutes Dirk played and his shooting percentage because any star can put up those numbers if their just jacking up shots.
> 
> By the way, you should pay more attention to Curry because he's put up just as impressive numbers during stints of the season. He put up 21.6ppg, 7.9rpg, 0.6spg, 0.8bpg on 58% shooting in December. In Februrary he put up 20.3ppg, 7.5rpg on 63.9% shooting and in April 21.2ppg, 7.4rpg on 59.7% shooting. Those kind of averages were not made over the stins of just a few game, so I hope you made note of that. If he got into the playoffs, who knows what might happen.
> 
> ...


Any star can put up those #'s jacking up shots?? You have to have the merit to take those shots, I guess Dwayne Wade's playoff performance was overrated last year, he only scored cause he took all the shots.......you can take the shots but you gotta hit them .

here's the percentage for you.....dirk shot a cool 47% from the field, and 90% from the line (205-229) in 23 games, so he took almost 10 fts a game, averaging 9 ppg just from the line. Eddy's gonna get to the line how many times a game? Nice fg% by curry, almost matches his pathetic ft %. I cant believe you comparing dirks 27 pts 12 board playoff averages against the toughest teams the west has to offer to Eddy Curry's 21 and 7 against mostly meidocre easter conference squads. You were better off leaving dirk out of this.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> Any star can put up those #'s jacking up shots?? You have to have the merit to take those shots, I guess Dwayne Wade's playoff performance was overrated last year, he only scored cause he took all the shots.......you can take the shots but you gotta hit them .
> 
> here's the percentage for you.....dirk shot a cool 47% from the field, and 90% from the line (205-229) in 23 games, so he took almost 10 fts a game, averaging 9 ppg just from the line. Eddy's gonna get to the line how many times a game? Nice fg% by curry, almost matches his pathetic ft %. I cant believe you comparing dirks 27 pts 12 board playoff averages against the toughest teams the west has to offer to Eddy Curry's 21 and 7 against mostly meidocre easter conference squads. You were better off leaving dirk out of this.


You seem to sell short the fact that Curry is 24 years old and not a finished product. Dirk may have shot 47% from the field overall in the playoffs last year but I doubt he managed to do so against the Heat, the particular series where he choked and was rendered pretty much useless. Pretty sure it was similar to the abysmal 38% he shot in this years playoffs and had not other aspect of his game to turn to. He still managed to get like 19ppg, but it's not the fact that he scored that when he took so many shots to do so which is what I've been trying to tell you. 19ppg is not that impressive when you could jack up as many shots as he did to do so.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: I didn't say the Bulls got the better deal now.*



alphaorange said:


> It depended on where they picked. Swapping 9 for 23 is not horrible but it depends on the player. Basically we got Curry and the 23rd for the 3rd and 9th plus crap. I never said Curry was not a good player. He is just not the guy I would choose to build around.


And I can respect that. Most of what got me started was people talking about how the Bulls "fleeced" us when they traded away exactly what they need now. The jury's still out but all I'm saying is that I like Curry and he can be more than he is.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think anyone mentioned Curry's heart condition yet. I think the verdict of this trade will have a lot to do with what happens with Curry health wise for the next few years. If the illness was bogus to begin with, everything is great for the Knicks but if it becomes a problem in the future, then the Knicks would be screwed. I'm not saying that Curry will just drop dead or anything, but heart problems can cause a player to miss a significant amount of games or even retire simply because of the delicate measures taken when it comes to heart problems.

Tyrus Thomas and whoever the Bulls draft this year should both become legitimate NBA starters. Curry at the moment is considered to be borderline allstar. Unless Curry can elevate his game a couple of notches, the trade seems dead even with a slight edge to the Bulls due to salary reasons and Curry's risk of heart injury. I don't know why Ben Wallace and Tyson Chandler's names are in this thread. The Bulls did make a mistake letting Chandler go for nothing and signing Wallace to that big contract, but it has nothing to do with the Knicks.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned Curry's heart condition yet. I think the verdict of this trade will have a lot to do with what happens with Curry health wise for the next few years. If the illness was bogus to begin with, everything is great for the Knicks but if it becomes a problem in the future, then the Knicks would be screwed. I'm not saying that Curry will just drop dead or anything, but heart problems can cause a player to miss a significant amount of games or even retire simply because of the delicate measures taken when it comes to heart problems.
> 
> Tyrus Thomas and whoever the Bulls draft this year should both become legitimate NBA starters. Curry at the moment is considered to be borderline allstar. Unless Curry can elevate his game a couple of notches, the trade seems dead even with a slight edge to the Bulls due to salary reasons and Curry's risk of heart injury. I don't know why Ben Wallace and Tyson Chandler's names are in this thread. The Bulls did make a mistake letting Chandler go for nothing and signing Wallace to that big contract, but it has nothing to do with the Knicks.


*Very good point:*
Eddy Curry "Heart-Problem" was the major impact of why every NBA Team in the league distance themselves from a young seven foot FREE-AGENT with offensive skillz. 
What did the New York Knicks know about Eddy Curry Heart Condition that the rest of the NBA Teams did not know? by giving up TWO unprotected first round draft picks for a Heart Condition Player (without any medical report)? 

*When the Chicago Bulls Organization drafted college players Gordon, Deng, and Nocioni in the same draft,* and these 3-Players showed they are great creative NBA ready-players in their Rookie season which (Finally) took the Bulls Franchise to its first Postseason games since the MJ decades. 
*With Rookies that could change a losing organization into a postseason organization in their first season says the Chicago G.M. deserves a BIG Raise and Bonus. Plus the G.M. has Great Eyes for young talented college draft players.* 
*So the last thing you give the Chicago Bulls Organization (after that season) is a First-Round Draft Pick.* 

*Eddy Curry was a FREE-AGENT with a Heart Condition that refuse to report to the Chicago Bulls Organization Medical Doctors (what does that say?).* 

If anyone remember all the Free-Agents that offseason than you would WONDER what was going through G.M. Isiah Thomas brain when he never invited Jerome James to New York, but was the first Free-Agent signed that offseason (weeks before Tyson Chandelor was resigned by the Bulls)...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> *Very good point:*
> Eddy Curry "Heart-Problem" was the major impact of why every NBA Team in the league distance themselves from a young seven foot FREE-AGENT with offensive skillz.
> What did the New York Knicks know about Eddy Curry Heart Condition that the rest of the NBA Teams did not know? by giving up TWO unprotected first round draft picks for a Heart Condition Player (without any medical report)?
> 
> ...


Tyson chandler never spoke to any other team , he didn't want to ...the only reason it took chandler even that long to sign a deal was the bulls wanting to get Eddy 1st , but eventually they had to get back tyson because the talks with Curry had stalled.

Zeke didn't have more than the MLE so talking to him was pointless anyway.

I think Eddy has a very small issue with his heart , as long as he has it monitored it shouldn't be a problem...in fact his heart ailment has been had by several nba players , most notably Wilt Chaimberlain.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> Tyson chandler never spoke to any other team , he didn't want to ...the only reason it took chandler even that long to sign a deal was the bulls wanting to get Eddy 1st , but eventually they had to get back tyson because the talks with Curry had stalled.
> 
> Zeke didn't have more than the MLE so talking to him was pointless anyway.
> 
> I think Eddy has a very small issue with his heart , as long as he has it monitored it shouldn't be a problem...in fact his heart ailment has been had by several nba players , most notably Wilt Chaimberlain.


all i know is scott skiles asked eddy to get a dna test or whatever and eddy refused. If you have nothing to hide take the test. I dont care if wilt had it, mike played with the flu, doesnt make me feel any better if curry is playing with the flu.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> all i know is scott skiles asked eddy to get a dna test or whatever and eddy refused. If you have nothing to hide take the test. I dont care if wilt had it, mike played with the flu, doesnt make me feel any better if curry is playing with the flu.


Where does it say in the collective bargaining agreement that NBA players should take a DNA test? It doesn't, because if he would have agreed to it then Billy Hunter would have told him not to. That would have spark a precedent which would have forced other players to subject themselves to dna testing for other medical reasons down the road. That's something regardless if he has something to hide or not should not take place unless all parties including the union would have agreed to it during the intial stages of the new collective bargaining agreement.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Where does it say in the collective bargaining agreement that NBA players should take a DNA test? It doesn't, because if he would have agreed to it then Billy Hunter would have told him not to. That would have spark a precedent which would have forced other players to subject themselves to dna testing for other medical reasons down the road. That's something regardless if he has something to hide or not should not take place unless all parties including the union would have agreed to it during the intial stages of the new collective bargaining agreement.


dont even get me started with everything that is wrong with the players association. Eddy should get it done for his own freaking safety. Why play with your life like that. I'm not saying he should take it, but by refusing to, it makes it look like he has something to hide.

I'm sure the agreement doesnt say players should act like lil babies and demand trades and refuse to report to teams yet that happens all the time, does it not... and a nice precedent that sets


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> dont even get me started with everything that is wrong with the players association. Eddy should get it done for his own freaking safety. Why play with your life like that. I'm not saying he should take it, but by refusing to, it makes it look like he has something to hide.
> 
> I'm sure the agreement doesnt say players should act like lil babies and demand trades and refuse to report to teams yet that happens all the time, does it not... and a nice precedent that sets


How do you know he didn't take the dna test "privately", and wasn't obligated to share any details with Paxson or Skiles? So as of right now Curry is driving around in his phantom not a care in the world as to what is going on with his heart? I find that hard to believe.

As for trades, how long have players asked for trades? Since the establishment of the red white and blue ball.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

knickstorm said:


> dont even get me started with everything that is wrong with the players association. *Eddy should get it done for his own freaking safety *. Why play with your life like that. I'm not saying he should take it, but by refusing to, it makes it look like he has something to hide.
> 
> I'm sure the agreement doesnt say players should act like lil babies and demand trades and refuse to report to teams yet that happens all the time, does it not... and a nice precedent that sets


How do you know he hasn't?
How do you know it didn't indicate risk but just minimal risk, so that it was reasonably safe to play.

Of course the Bulls would have used this risk to deflate his value, that was there entire intention. It was a BS move by the Bulls organization.

Do you really think the Bulls were concerned about his safety? Absolutely not, they were using it as a tool to keep his value down and then sign him at a lesser value. Did you really think the Bulls would not have let him played.... no, they would have just said you can only play for $5 million.

It's actually quite conceivable that the Bulls wanted negative results so they would have to pay him less. It was never about safety. If the Bulls were that concerned about his safety as they implied, they would not have traded him to an organization that was going to play him without testing him.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

knickstorm said:


> all i know is scott skiles asked eddy to get a dna test or whatever and eddy refused. If you have nothing to hide take the test. I dont care if wilt had it, mike played with the flu, doesnt make me feel any better if curry is playing with the flu.


why should he take a test thats illegal for an employer to ask you to take in 40 out of 50 states, especially if its not conclusive(it can only tell if you are genetically predisposed to more likely develop it...not if you have it)so there was nothing to hide because the doctors had already determined that he didn't have it.

its not really like playing with the flu.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> How do you know he didn't take the dna test "privately", and wasn't obligated to share any details with Paxson or Skiles? So as of right now Curry is driving around in his phantom not a care in the world as to what is going on with his heart? I find that hard to believe.
> 
> As for trades, how long have players asked for trades? Since the establishment of the red white and blue ball.


they did not ask for trades back then like they do today. If Eddy took the test and was positive it would've been in his best interest to reveal it because it would raise his stock.

And read closer, its not that people ask for trades, its that they do that and then refuse to report to teams they've been traded too.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

knickstorm said:


> they did not ask for trades back then like they do today. If Eddy took the test and was positive it would've been in his best interest to reveal it because it would raise his stock.
> 
> And read closer, its not that people ask for trades, its that they do that and then refuse to report to teams they've been traded too.


iseddy one of these people , i think you are mixing up football and basketball.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> The Bulls get our #9th pick which was projected to be #7th. Now with that out the way, obviously we won't know if they will keep the pick or get a great impact player at the position, but as of right now do you feel the Curry deal was a steal based on last year's pick and this year's situation? All pro-Curry fans please express non-bias opinions. :biggrin:


From a Knick fans perspective,I dont see how you you cant view the Curry deal as anything short of a steal.First off,had the "heart" of Curry never been in question there is ZERO chance Curry would be on the Garden floor other than 2 nights per year in a Bulls uniform.Teams simply do not move 23 y.o 6'11",280 pound talented centers unless a gun is put to their head and all chambers are filled.

Zeke made 3 major assumptions,and was dead right on 2.The first was last years draft would be a weak draft,which it was.The second was Sweetney just didnt have the discipline and desire to really work on his body and conditioning,and we saw how that worked out.

I dont think any of the Curry bashers would disagree with the first two points.With that said,did anyone in the world actually beleive that with the aquisition of Curry and the hiring of Larry Brown,the Knicks would have the 3rd worst record in the league??? You cant cry over spilled milk,but had Brown not intentionally tanked the season,this conversation would NEVER be occuring as the Bulls would have probably wound up with the 9-14 pick last year..

Fast fowarding to the 06 season,the busiest personel on the Knicks were the trainers and medical staff.It started with Jeffries and his wrist and carried over to Lee,JC,Francis and Q.All players were hurt for significant portions of the year.

So I ask you,with everything going against us,do you really think that trading Sweetney,Tyrus Thomas and this years number 9 for Curry and the # 23 is a bad trade?? I would still do that in a heartbeat,and the fact is with any luck we would have gotten Curry for 2 #10-#14 picks and a 300 pound Mike Sweetney.....

We stole Curry


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

truth said:


> From a Knick fans perspective,I dont see how you you cant view the Curry deal as anything short of a steal.First off,had the "heart" of Curry never been in question there is ZERO chance Curry would be on the Garden floor other than 2 nights per year in a Bulls uniform.Teams simply do not move 23 y.o 6'11",280 pound talented centers unless a gun is put to their head and all chambers are filled.
> 
> Zeke made 3 major assumptions,and was dead right on 2.The first was last years draft would be a weak draft,which it was.The second was Sweetney just didnt have the discipline and desire to really work on his body and conditioning,and we saw how that worked out.
> 
> ...



Well right now I would agree, but I guess to be fair the jury is still out. Tyrus Thomas _could_ turn out to be a really good player, and Chicago _could_ draft a gem with pick #9. 

But if we're going on the way things have panned out as of now, then yeah, the Bulls got fleeced.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> Well right now I would agree, but I guess to be fair the jury is still out. Tyrus Thomas _could_ turn out to be a really good player, and Chicago _could_ draft a gem with pick #9.
> 
> But if we're going on the way things have panned out as of now, then yeah, the Bulls got fleeced.


I hear you...My belief is that the Bulls were very fortunate with the outcome of this trade and that the Knicks still got the better of the deal.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Ah Truth.......*

Same old guy. You always did like the big, soft guys who only score, and are loaded with potential. Just like Timmy Thomas. Curry's game has got more holes than the local Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Ah Truth.......*



alphaorange said:


> Same old guy. You always did like the big, soft guys who only score, and are loaded with potential. Just like Timmy Thomas. Curry's game has got more holes than the local Dunkin Donuts.


Dog,if it were up to you we would be starting Naz Mohhamed at the 5 and Sweetney at the 4..Fear not,we can sign them for the loose change in my pocket


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Half right.....*

I sure did think Sweetney would show more but I never liked Naz. What the hell happened to Sweets? He showed real promise and then just disappeared. Too fat?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Half right.....*



alphaorange said:


> I sure did think Sweetney would show more but I never liked Naz. What the hell happened to Sweets? He showed real promise and then just disappeared. Too fat?


thats part of it , Skiles cant coach interior big men which is partailly why curry and chandler are making such strides now that they weren't in chicago.

heck even marcus fizer is making a pretty good case for himself overseas that was not used right.

but sweets is too big but even when he was thinner for the bulls he wasn't very good, you really are just going to have to wait for him on his next team to see if he really has game or not ...i personally think he will rebound his career .


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

It depends who you guys would have choosen with the #9 pick.

THere has been plenty of busts at the top of the draft.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> How do you know he didn't take the dna test "privately", and wasn't obligated to share any details with Paxson or Skiles? So as of right now Curry is driving around in his phantom not a care in the world as to what is going on with his heart? I find that hard to believe.



I think the Bulls have a pretty good case since they're about to commit millions of dollars towards you. Sounds very fishy to not take it or share the results. If he knows it's fine and continues to play, he should've done it


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Half right.....*



alphaorange said:


> I sure did think Sweetney would show more but I never liked Naz. What the hell happened to Sweets? He showed real promise and then just disappeared. Too fat?


Alpha,the guy is huge.He easily put on another 30 pounds since playing for the Knicks.


----------

